# Bed of weeds



## Emma59

Bonjour !

J'aimerais avoir votre avis concernant la traduction de "bed of weeds" : le traduiriez-vous par "lit de mauvaises herbes" ou bien plutôt par "mont", "montagne" ... ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Itisi

Un 'bed', c'est plat !

Mais *plus de contexte* permettrait de savoir si 'mauvaises herbes' convient (c'est toujours la même histoire!).


----------



## Emma59

C'est toujours par rapport à la même histoire avec le garçon et son père à la chasse. C'est au tout début, ils sont dans la jeep et traversent Big Timber après avoir quitté Livingston, ils empruntent une route forestière puis un cours ruisseau et ensuire "his father plunged the Willys off into a bed of weeds", mais on n'a pas plus d'informations ...


----------



## Itisi

Il me semble que ça veut dire qu'il a quitté le chemin pour garer sa jeep dans un lit d'herbes folles.  Je crois que 'plunged' veut dire soit que c'est en contrebas, soit que la végétation est haute.  Dans la nature, on ne peut pas vraiment parler de 'mauvaises herbes'.


----------



## Emma59

D'accord. Est-ce que "son père fit disparaître la Willys dans lit d'herbes folles" conviendrait à votre avis ? 
Je ne savais pas si la collocation avec "lit" fonctionnait, et une des mes profs n'a pas l'air d'aimer .. Donc je préfère avoir plusieurs avis !


----------



## Itisi

Emma59 said:


> D'accord. Est-ce que "son père fit disparaître la Willys dans lit d'herbes folles" conviendrait à votre avis ?_
> 
> Il me semble que disparaître' va trop loin._
> 
> Je ne savais pas si la collocation avec "lit" fonctionnait, et une des mes profs n'a pas l'air d'aimer   .._.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien ce que vous voulez dire là..._ _  Je me demande si le mot 'banc' conviendrait, quoique l'auteur n'ait pas employé le mot 'bank'...
> 
> _   Donc je préfère avoir plusieurs avis !



On attend d'autres avis!


----------



## Mauricet

Ne pourrait-on pas dire _un *parterre* d'herbes folles_ (ou _de hautes herbes_ si c'est pour ça qu'il "plonge") ?


----------



## Emma59

Un parterre n'impliquerait-il pas que ça ait été créé par l'homme ? Il faut garder l'aspect sauvage je pense


----------



## Kelly B

Well, usually _bed _does, too, Mauricet's right about that, but I suppose it doesn't have to.


----------



## Itisi

Pour mon autre hypothèse: ...fit virer la Willys    vers/pour la garer sur    un talus herbu


----------



## Emma59

Mmm malheureusement non, le talus est un terrain très incliné donc je ne peux pas ajouter ce sens-là dans la traduction


----------



## Emma59

On m'a proposé un tapis d'herbes folles, qu'en pensez-vous ? Sinon je verrais pour "lit", vu qu'apparemment "bed" n'est pas sauvage non plus !


----------



## Itisi

Emma59 said:


> Mmm malheureusement non, le talus est un terrain très incliné donc je ne peux pas ajouter ce sens-là dans la traduction


 'Talus', je ne dis pas que ce soit bien, mais ce n'est pas 'ajouté' gratuitement non plus !  C'est pour rendre 'plunged off' - dans mon autre hypothèse : qu'il 'plonge' en contrebas, au lieu de plonger dans la verdure. ( Talus = terrain en pente (Larousse) - sans le 'très' !)


----------



## Transfer_02

A bed of weeds is a like a flower bed /rose bed only it's full of weeds, not flowers as such.  So "bed" in this case is just an area in a garden or some other place outdoors which is full of plants.

Also "bed" can be used in the sense of "a bed of green salad" on which you could arrange a piece of grilled chicken.  So, in this case a "bed" is a support, a bottom layer of something on which something else is placed.

In your extract, the idea of the jeep landing on a bed of weeds would imply (to me) that it was a "soft landing" and not much, if any, damage was done.

How about something like "...plongé dans la dense végétation du bas-côté / au bord de la route"


----------



## Beeno

A bed can also be used as an object to sleep on.


----------



## Itisi

Transfer_02 said:


> A bed of weeds is a like a flower bed /rose bed only it's full of weeds, not flowers as such.  So "bed" in this case is just an area in a garden or some other place outdoors which is full of plants.  But here we are in nature...
> 
> Also "bed" can be used in the sense of "a bed of green salad" on which you could arrange a piece of grilled chicken.  So, in this case a "bed" is a support, a bottom layer of something on which something else is placed.
> 
> In your extract, the idea of the jeep landing on a bed of weeds would imply (to me) that it was a "soft landing" and not much, if any, damage was done.  Emma hasn't mentioned an accident, and so I conclude, rightly or wrongly, that he was parking the jeep - if that makes any difference...
> 
> How about something like "...plongé dans la dense végétation du bas-côté / au bord de la route"


----------



## Lucky19

la fit s'engouffrer au (beau) milieu des broussailles et des herbes hautes. ???


----------



## Emma59

[souci avec mes mails, je n'ai reçu aucune notification]

"S'engouffrer" n'est pas mal, je n'y avais pas pensé !

Transfer_02, Itisi is right, there is no accident so the man must be parking his car.

Que pensez-vous de ce melting pot :

"Son père quitta brusquement la route pour faire s’engouffrer la Willys au milieu des broussailles et herbes hautes / dans un talus d'herbes folles" ?


----------



## Lucky19

ou sinon, on pourrait reprendre les paroles d'une chanson d'Alain Souchon : *dans les* fougères et les nénuphars.

donc : la fit s'engouffrer dans des broussailles et des herbes hautes.

la fit plonger au milieu d'une étendue/zone/espace couverte de broussailles et d'herbes hautes.


----------



## Itisi

Lucky19 said:


> la fit s'engouffrer au (beau) milieu des broussailles et des herbes hautes. ???


 Je ne veux pas être désagréable, mais :
s'engouffrer' : on n'est pas dans la jungle, quand même !
au( beau) milieu : je ne vois pas ça dans le texte.
des broussailles et des herbes hautes : toute la définition du dictionnaire y passe !

ll faudrait _essayer_ de garder le style condensé de l'auteur, ce qui n'est pas chose facile...


----------



## Emma59

"La Willys quitta (brusquement) la route pour s'enfoncer/disparaître dans un talus d'herbes folles ?"


----------



## Lucky19

Ne confondez-vous pas "talus" avec "taillis" ?


----------



## Itisi

Emma59 said:


> "La Willys quitta (brusquement) la route pour s'enfoncer/disparaître dans un talus d'herbes folles ?"


s'enfoncer/disparaître : j'insiste (voir #20), on n'est pas dans la jungle !


----------



## Emma59

"La Willys quitta brusquement la route pour s'arrêter dans les hautes herbes" peut-être ?


----------



## Lucky19

Déjà, ce serait pas mal de savoir ce à quoi correspond exactement un "bed of weeds"...

sur un tapis d'herbes grasses ?


----------



## Emma59

Très bonne question. Y a-t-il des herbes grasses en pleine montagne au Montana ?  Ca me paraît bizarre, mais je ne suis pas une pro de la montagne malheureusement ..


----------



## Uncle Bob

For me "beds" (weeds, flowers) are horizontal and flat (Itisi, #2), just like the things on which some people sleep. So the car went off the road, possibly down a slope* and onto a flat weedy area, as I understand it. That rules out "talus" for the weedy bit anyway.

*"Plunge" isn't necessarily downwards: the adventurer plunges into the forest (_s'engouffe_?), one car plunges into another on a motorway... It such cases it indicates vigour and lack of hesitation.


----------



## Itisi

Emma59 said:


> Très bonne question.


 Non, ce n'est pas  du tout une bonne question à l'heure qu'il est.  On on a déjà fait le  tour !  Des herbes grasses !  Je crois que Lucky est en train de s'amuser.

Et comment pouvez-vous savoir si ce sont des herbes hautes ?


----------



## Emma59

Mes excuses, je suis un peu blonde sur les bords ... 

On ne sait pas si ce sont des herbes hautes, il n'y a vraiment aucune précision là-dessus. Resteriez-vous sur "herbes folles" comme vous l'avez suggéré plus tôt ?


Voilà ce qu'on peut trouver en tapant bed of weeds sur google :

http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=bed+of+weeds&um=1&sa=N&hl=fr&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&tbnid=WyZ0pazeiooI1M:&imgrefurl=http://taylorgardensnw.com/&docid=SkiJocEXFxUU6M&imgurl=http://taylorgardens.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/weeds0001.jpg%253Fw%253D640%2526h%253D430%2526crop%253D1&w=640&h=430&ei=n2iLUdXaIuqr0AW92YCwAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=592&vpy=345&dur=2114&hovh=184&hovw=274&tx=161&ty=125&page=1&tbnh=146&tbnw=233&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:115

Dans le texte, on parle aussi de brouissaille plus loin, d'orties ... etc.


----------



## Lucky19

Itisi said:


> Non, ce n'est pas  du tout une bonne question à l'heure qu'il est.  On on a déjà fait le  tour !  Des herbes grasses !  Je crois que Lucky est en train de s'amuser.
> 
> Et comment pouvez-vous savoir si ce sont des herbes hautes ?



Pas du tout ! Et je ne parle pas de plantes grasses mais d'herbe grasse.

Source : Les moutons ont rendez-vous avec l'herbe grasse et le loup


*Herbe grasse, *

bien verte et bien développée, bien fournie. 

Herbes hautes parce que "plonger" est utilisé, donc je pensais que c'était une façon indirecte de dire que les herbes étaient hautes. Une herbe grasse peut être haute ou courte.


----------



## Emma59

Et pourquoi pas "tapis de plantes sauvages" ?


----------



## Lucky19

Emma59 said:


> Mes excuses, je suis un peu blonde sur les bords ...
> 
> On ne sait pas si ce sont des herbes hautes, il n'y a vraiment aucune précision là-dessus. Resteriez-vous sur "herbes folles" comme vous l'avez suggéré plus tôt ?
> 
> 
> Voilà ce qu'on peut trouver en tapant bed of weeds sur google :
> 
> http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=bed+o...233&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:115
> 
> Dans le texte, on parle aussi de brouissaille plus loin, d'orties ... etc.



Oui, de la broussaille d'après l'image, ou le mot "fourré" pourrait-il mieux convenir au type de végétation sous-entendu par "bed of weeds" ?


----------



## Itisi

Uncle Bob said:


> "*Plunge" isn't necessarily downwards*: the adventurer plunges into the forest (_s'engouffe_?),  one car plunges into another on a motorway... It such cases it  indicates vigour and lack of hesitation.


 Ah, thank you, that is  really helpful!  So neither of my hypotheses at #4 were correct!  I wish you had come to the rescue sooner!  And now we don't have to worry about the height of the weeds either !

C'est vrai, *Lucky* (et* Emma*), je pensais à des plantes grasses, cependant 'l'herbe grasse', ce n'est pas 'les herbes grasses'.  Et on tourne en rond : 'weed', c'est 'mauvaises herbes' ou 'herbes folles', et le premier ne convient pas.  Je ne vois pas autre chose... Et depuis le post d'Uncle Bob, on n'a plus à s'en faire pour la hauteur de la végétation!


----------



## Emma59

Très bien, alors je m'arrête sur "la Willys quitta brusquement la route pour s’arrêtersur un tapis d’herbes folles." 

Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide !


----------

